# to polish or to diamond cut??



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

*to polish or to diamond cut?? wheels are back from refurb!*

To diamond cut or polish that is the question!:wall:

Going to refurb my bbs rx2 wheels 2 piece, they need to be split. Have the 
tyres off. would like to know places around london where you have good experience and long lasting results.

Now to diamond cut the lip on the wheels is cheaper than polishing but have heard and read some not good news on the length of time diamond cut finishing lasts and that one stone chip or hole can ruin the finish. is that true?

How effective is mirror polishing the lip and the up keep of them?

many thanks


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

I vote for polishing.

Not sure about stone chips ruining the finish but as long as you don't use Wonder Wheels (or similar) & a good wheel wax they should be ok.

p.s I love RX2's:thumb:


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Diamond cut alloys do deteriorate over time, had them on our mondeo and they'd all started to corrode after about a year. Its where the laquer has been broken and waters got in underneath it.

So diamond cut stuff has to be refurbed every few years, therefore i'd probably vote polished but i do prefer the look of diamond cut


----------



## DV82 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im refurbing my BBS rims on my BMW. Hope this helps make your mind up :thumb:

Diamond cut rim (standard finish)...Deteriorates and fades










Hand Polished Rim... When it fades you just polish it up










Best bit is, if your centres are in good condition u can pretty much do it yourself.


----------



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

thats for the responses guys dave h and ben w, dv82 your wheels look stunning mate, whered you get them done?

Think im in favour of polished lips too!


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

I had my 309 Goodwood wheels refurbed with a diamond cut edge, they were left unlaquered and do take a bit of cleaning through the winter (salt roads) still look as good as the day i had them done about 7 years ago :thumb: With leaving them unlaquered they are left to the elements a bit but as soon as a poished & laquered alloy has the laquer seal broken the alloy is only ever gonna get worse and there is nothing you can do about it


----------



## DV82 (Jun 16, 2007)

Agreed with Goodwood! I did the wheels myself mate. Thats only the spare, still working on my other 4! Its not as hard as u'd think as long as u have a few tools and the wheels are not too badly damaged :driver:


----------



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

cheers for the reply guys,

so in theory a diamond cut lip is effectivly the same as a polished one as they both dont have laquer and can be polished back up using a metal polish?

is there any downsides to having a diamond cut alloy lip without laquer?


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

The only 'downside' I have found is salt on the roads in the winter does corrode them quickly, but a quick wash of the wheels and a rub around with 2in1 oil keeps them tip top for the summer !! :thumb:


----------



## DV82 (Jun 16, 2007)

Lifted from my post on bmw5.co.uk

Progress Pics, 
As most have you will have seen I have taken on the task of refurbishing my style 5's myself and by hand! 
Hard work but its starting to pay off. The Laquer was lifting in places on all 5 wheels, particularly around the valves










Apply Nitro Mors, 
Rub laquer off with a rag, 
Polish Out Machining Lines with 180 Grit Emery, 
Polish Out marks with 400 Grit, Then 1200 Grit, 
Spit on worn out 1200 Grit emery and with very little pressure polish around the rim, 
Brasso and elbow grease, LOTS OF! 
DONE!

WITH FLASH 









WITHOUT FLASH 









Thats 3 down and 2 to go. Centres are at bead blasting, centre caps have been rubbed down and prepped for painting, bolts are slowly being polished up (all 170 of!) to get rid of any pitting before re-plating!


----------



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for all the info mate, looks great coming on well!


----------



## davevdub (Jul 1, 2007)

I think u should pull your finger out so u can get rid of them awful wheels that are sitting on your car now wheels look good tho


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

When I first bought my revolutions, i was in two minds about this.

I opted for polishing, but had a company in Sheffield do them, for just 8 pounds a rim.

Metal Magic, Sheffield.

They went looking like this.....










And came back, four hours later, looking like this.....



















Wikid


----------



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

To polish id say


----------



## DV82 (Jun 16, 2007)

davevdub said:


> I think u should pull your finger out so u can get rid of them awful wheels that are sitting on your car now wheels look good tho


Telling me mate! Once she is slammed, ill bolt the rims back up and give her a damn good wash and polish! :thumb:


----------



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

Got my wheels back a few days ago, thought il put up some pictures! just got on my phone camera with little light outside as its pissing it down! and some with flash on.

People talk about having summer and winter wheels i dont think anyone gets a chance to put on summer wheels!!

Anyway pictures...


















































Its been pissing it down so havnt put them on the car yet and may need a few suggestions to maintain the wheel.

Thanks


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

They look great,I'd love a of set them.


----------



## DV82 (Jun 16, 2007)

looking good mate. Mine are all finished now and they look so nice i dont want to put them on cause i dont want them getting dirty or scratched


----------



## 1an (May 29, 2007)

they look really nice mate,

make sure you get a picture up once they are back on the car.


----------



## reliant-reviver (May 17, 2011)

HUP!

Sorry for a cheeky thread revival, and it being a first post 'n all. 

Sitting in my living room are 8 freshly refurbished 5 spoke alloys, which I opted to have diamond cut but not lacquered, on the basis they are going on a car that won't do much mileage but will hopefully still look top notch in a decade or two!

Now. 
what is the best product to polish the diamond cut lip with? My shelf currently has Poorboys wheel sealer on it, along with a tube of Autosol, along with many other waxes. 
But what are peoples thoughts on the best thing to use to give the ultimate protection? I'm not fussed about getting them any shinier or such. I just want them protected.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Autosol, I have diamond cut wheels and it works a treat bud


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

if you can split the rims they will be a doddle to polish , look the ****** too and can get away with basic equipment to do it too


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2012)

I had never done anything like this before but did the lips on my boyfriends panasport split rims. Good thing is when they are split I was able to use my DA to finish them off. 








Currently doing a set of rota gt3s for my own car but def harder when not spilt.


----------



## reliant-reviver (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice chaps, Autosol it is then!
Started work on them this morning, could do with an additional tub of elbow grease I think, but results are good from first polish.










Will get better with age and more polishes :buffer:
MUST not let them corrode (I'm known to belazy when it comes to keeping cars clean some times)

Just the rest to do


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

DV82 said:


> Lifted from my post on bmw5.co.uk
> 
> Progress Pics,
> As most have you will have seen I have taken on the task of refurbishing my style 5's myself and by hand!
> ...


Looking spot on mate always loved a split rim had them on my cooper s :car:


----------



## reliant-reviver (May 17, 2011)

Polishing on and off throughout the day, perfect work for this weather . Probably took 20-30minutes per wheel.

I'm rather happy with the results


----------



## sive s (Feb 20, 2013)

hi.

i need some advice on refurbing my bbs rs gt alloys, they were previously sprayed in gloss black.

It started to flake off. Now i want to get the polished dish and respray the centres a different colour. 

what is the best way to take off the old paint and also what grades of grit paper should i use.

thanks sive


----------

